# Bad Converter?



## AK-Owtbak (Mar 12, 2006)

Went camping last night at a buddies cabin. I hooked into his AC outlet and also had my batt. fully charged. I was running the furnace (30deg at night), and a few lights, and after about 3 hours, the lights started to dim, and the furnace fan begin to slow down. Then the furnace quit altogether. Thank God we had a cabin to retreat to. 
So, I think I have a bad converter, but I can't be sure. 
*I was hooked into AC and had good readings with my meter in all the AC outlets; so I know I was getting good power from the cabin. But the converter should've switched it to 12vDC and kept my furnace running... right









Any guesses/suggestions/advice?
Gabe


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Check your converter/breaker box for loose terminals.

Do so extremely carefully.....

There has been more than one person who had loose connections in there.

STeve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Check your converter/breaker box for loose terminals.
> 
> Do so extremely carefully.....
> 
> ...


I agree with Steve check there first

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Also check the main fuse 30A by the breakers if I'm not mistaken. I had a battery mishap and blew that fuse, no charging of batteries and the lights got dimmer and dimmer. When your plugged into shore power does your battery meter on the wall say fully charged or low. On ours it doesn't matter if the batteries are dead if plugged into shore power the wall indicates full power. If not full power check the fuse.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Also check the main fuse 30A by the breakers if I'm not mistaken. I had a battery mishap and blew that fuse, no charging of batteries and the lights got dimmer and dimmer. When your plugged into shore power does your battery meter on the wall say fully charged or low. On ours it doesn't matter if the batteries are dead if plugged into shore power the wall indicates full power. If not full power check the fuse.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]95291[/snapback]​


Just FYI....

The wall monitor showing 4 red lights means that the inverter is charging.

The 3 up to the 4 show the battery level.

If you are plugged into shore power, it should always show 4 full lights as it charges the batteries.

If you press the check button while off shore power, it should show 3 lights max.

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> If you press the check button while off shore power, it should show 3 lights max.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]95298[/snapback]​


Not to disagree but ours will show full battery while disconnected from shore power, if the batteries are charged 4 lights then 3, 2 etc as they drain. Again Ours is an 03 though.

Bill


----------



## David (Apr 23, 2005)

I mine failed about this time last year - must have lost a pc board as the smell was bad. I purchased a battery charger at Wally World to limp through the rest of the week and cut the power to the converter. So usless your has a burnt smell hope for a lose connection.


----------



## AK-Owtbak (Mar 12, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE ADVICE SO FAR.








When I was plugged into shore power, I was only getting 2 lights, then one. I'll check the fuse and also check the converter to see if anything is loose.


----------



## AK-Owtbak (Mar 12, 2006)

Just one more reason why I love this website!!
Bill was right about the lights on the batt meter. I checked the 30A fuses and just like he predicted, they were blown. In my haste to look for a big problem, I overlooked the simple stuff. 








I'm glad I've got Outbackers (thanks Bill).


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

AK-Owtbak,

Glad you solved the problem without any cost. sunny Can't beat the advice on this site.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

AK-Owtbak said:


> Just one more reason why I love this website!!
> Bill was right about the lights on the batt meter.Â I checked the 30A fuses and just like he predicted, they were blown.Â In my haste to look for a big problem, I overlooked the simple stuff.Â
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it was an easy fix.










Bill.


----------

